# You Want Aerospokes



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Aerospokes are the best looking 700c wheels to ever grace a bicycle. If they were as light as traditionally spoked wheels and as durable all the aerospoke haters would want them. They're surely excellent training wheels. Price is the only problem with these wheels for me. I can't wait to get a set of these wheels.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

nelzbikes said:


> If they were as light as traditionally spoked wheels and as durable all the aerospoke haters would want them. Price is the only problem with these wheels for me.


So in short, if they didnt suck and cost too much, we'd all want them?


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

They don't suck. They're heavier. They're the best looking wheels you've ever seen. When I get them on my bike, noone is gonna notice what you're riding. When I get there eventually.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ. Is this what happens when Hipsters discover that some bikes have gears?

Aerospokes are heavy, crappy, and useless to anyone who doesn't wear his sister's jeans.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Jesus Christ. Is this what happens when Hipsters discover that some bikes have gears?
> 
> Aerospokes are heavy, crappy, and useless to anyone who doesn't wear his sister's jeans.


Amen!:thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its all downhill from here.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Prior to the fixed gear craze, you couldn't give a pair of Aerospokes away.....Nashbar sold them for about $200 a set 

BTW, I agree with you about the looks...I like the look but they basically suck as a wheelset....


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

But you gotta run a conventional spoked rear wheel so you ride with spoke cards.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Who can forget these wheels from way back


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Jesus Christ. Is this what happens when Hipsters discover that some bikes have gears?
> 
> Aerospokes are heavy, crappy, and useless to anyone who doesn't wear his sister's jeans.


Lol
Platy demonstrates how to launch into the New Year!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

nelzbikes said:


> Aerospokes are the best looking 700c wheels to ever grace a bicycle. If they were as light as traditionally spoked wheels and as durable all the aerospoke haters would want them. They're surely excellent training wheels. Price is the only problem with these wheels for me. I can't wait to get a set of these wheels.


At first I thought this was a goofy statement, then I saw the "700c" qualifier. OP is just settling after realizing he can't have these for his adult bike.










Sexay.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

I wanted skyway mags soo bad on my gt performer back in the day! Mom & dad couldn't afford to buy us each a PRO-Performer! Now I'm even thinking about rocking 406 aerospokes on a mini-velo or a folder! Definitely gonna rock 'em on my 700c bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

nelzbikes said:


> I wanted skyway mags soo bad on my gt performer back in the day! Mom & dad couldn't afford to buy us each a PRO-Performer! Now I'm even thinking about rocking 406 aerospokes on a mini-velo or a folder! Definitely gonna rock 'em on my 700c bike.


all i have to say is...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^is that a bra or a bro?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Actually, the OP is talking about Aerospoke 700c wheels... Not the ones shown in the pics. Aerospokes look okay but they weigh a lot. The only real reasons why anyone would buy them is for looks. The advantage is that they function like a propeller- so once they get going, they really go. However, acceleration sucks and so does stopping. That's why many fixie riders use Aerospokes on the front instead of the back. They are not easy to stop. For road application, they suck and I've seen more than a handful of Aerospokes with cracks in them.If the OP likes them, he should go for them. However, for the cost, there are tons of wheels that are thousands of times better and lots that are much better for half the cost. There's a reason those wheels have never been a hit with the roadie community. They might look cool, but a good wheel is measured on more than just looks alone.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, I didnt know they were _that_ heavy! Those are 2650g wheels.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> all i have to say is...


:lol:

It took me a second!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Propeller effect?*



terbennett said:


> The advantage is that they function like a propeller- so once they get going, they really go.


No, they don't. The reason that "once they get going, they really go" is because they are so heavy. There is no "propeller effect" that makes these wheels fast.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Tell me about it! Holy hell.... Just try to climb a hill and you will have a coronary.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> So in short, if they didnt suck and cost too much, we'd all want them?


Ownage:lol:


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

They're not overpriced. You'll pay double for ugly dimpled like a golf ball zipp wheels. Triple even. And you do. They sell you $2000 worth of wheels in "they can have any color they want as long as it's black carbon weave" so you can pretend to be djamolidine abdujaparov.....haha didn't think I could spell that one did ya! 
Cycling Explained - YouTube


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

The kids needs a helmet too, or not. It may be too late, as it seems he's already hit his head a few times.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> No, they don't. The reason that "once they get going, they really go" is because they are so heavy. There is no "propeller effect" that makes these wheels fast.


Actually, that was the reason they were designed that way. If you've ever ridden a bike with them you can feel it. One of my buddies has a Bianchi Super Pista with front and rear Aerospokes and I can tell feel the propeller effect at the rear wheel that Aerospoke claimed. I'm sure that them being tanks has a lot to do with it also.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

nelzbikes said:


> They're not overpriced. You'll pay double for ugly dimpled like a golf ball zipp wheels. Triple even. And you do. They sell you $2000 worth of wheels in "they can have any color they want as long as it's black carbon weave" so you can pretend to be djamolidine abdujaparov.....haha didn't think I could spell that one did ya!
> Cycling Explained - YouTube



I can't decide if you're a troll or just socially-challenged.

With Zipps, you're paying for an actual performance upgrade, not just a look to impress 7 year olds in your neighbourhood....


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Exactly. They look impressive. I know it. You know it. And the 7 year old next door knows it.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Nothing says "fred" better.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

oh how i want to rep this thread


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

This is plain stupid.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm having fun.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Propeller head*



terbennett said:


> Actually, that was the reason they were designed that way. If you've ever ridden a bike with them you can feel it. One of my buddies has a Bianchi Super Pista with front and rear Aerospokes and I can tell feel the propeller effect at the rear wheel that Aerospoke claimed. I'm sure that them being tanks has a lot to do with it also.


You may be able to feel/hear the chop-chop-chop as the wheel rotates but that does not mean that there is any performance "propeller effect" of any kind. And there is not. In the wind tunnel and on the road, these wheels are not particularly fast - about half the speed gain of the fastest wheels.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

terbennett said:


> Actually, that was the reason they were designed that way. If you've ever ridden a bike with them you can feel it. One of my buddies has a Bianchi Super Pista with front and rear Aerospokes and I can tell feel the propeller effect at the rear wheel that Aerospoke claimed. I'm sure that them being tanks has a lot to do with it also.


please describe this 'propeller' effect in somewhat more aerodynamic terms, will you? i can't help but wonder why no other company uses this design if it is so superior to what they're currently doing...:idea:


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I think we have all been had. This dude is just messing with us.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Reminds me of a game we used to play as kids.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Sheepo said:


> I think we have all been had. This dude is just messing with us.


No, I'm serious. I am going to order a set of these gorgeous wheels. Hopefully soon. For every one "cyclist" that says "Why'd you buy such heavy wheels?", ten people will tell me "Those wheels are seriously good looking!, What are they and where'd you get them?"


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

nelzbikes said:


> No, I'm serious. I am going to order a set of these gorgeous wheels. Hopefully soon. For every one "cyclist" that says "Why'd you buy such heavy wheels?", ten people will tell me "Those wheels are seriously good looking!, What are they and where'd you get them?"



Anyone who buys wheels just for the looks is an idiot.

And they aren't good looking. They're heavy looking. It makes your bike look like a Conestoga wagon.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Anyone who buys wheels just for the looks is an idiot.
> 
> And they aren't good looking. They're heavy looking. It makes your bike look like a Conestoga wagon.


Jesus, i need more rep for you.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Anyone who buys wheels just for the looks is an idiot.
> 
> And they aren't good looking. They're heavy looking. It makes your bike look like a Conestoga wagon.


:lol:

I had to Google 'Conestoga wagon'!

Living out West all these years I don't remember hearing it called that. It was just called a covered wagon. Now I know why. They used a different wagon all together.

Interesting story for us history buffs, too!



> *History*
> 
> The first known mention of a "Conestogoe waggon" was December 31, 1717 in the accounting log of James Logan after purchasing it from James Hendricks. It was named after the "Conestoga River" or "Conestoga Township" in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania, and thought to have been introduced by Mennonite German settlers.
> In colonial times the Conestoga wagon was popular for migration southward through the Great Appalachian Valley along the Great Wagon Road. After the American Revolution it was used to open up commerce to Pittsburgh and Ohio. In 1820 rates charged were roughly one dollar per 100 pounds per 100 miles, with speeds about 15 miles (25 km) per day. The Conestoga, often in long wagon trains, was the primary overland cargo vehicle over the Appalachians until the development of the railroad. The wagon was pulled by a team of up to eight horses or up to a dozen oxen.<sup style="white-space: nowrap;" class="Template-Fact">[_citation needed_]</sup> For this purpose, the Conestoga horse, a special breed of medium to heavy draft horses, was developed.
> ...


In addition; For us Civil War buffs, A Federal Conestoga wagon:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had to Google 'Conestoga wagon'!
> 
> ...


See?! That wagon has Aerospokes on it!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

nelzbikes said:


> Aerospokes are the best looking 700c wheels to ever grace a bicycle. If they were as light as traditionally spoked wheels and as durable all the aerospoke haters would want them. They're surely excellent training wheels. Price is the only problem with these wheels for me. I can't wait to get a set of these wheels.





nelzbikes said:


> No, I'm serious. I am going to order a set of these gorgeous wheels. Hopefully soon. For every one "cyclist" that says "Why'd you buy such heavy wheels?", ten people will tell me "Those wheels are seriously good looking!, What are they and where'd you get them?"



So post a pic of your future wheels.


----------



## kanekikapu (Jan 23, 2002)

I am sure them aerospokes will be very aero in crosswinds.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> Anyone who buys wheels just for the looks is an idiot.
> 
> And they aren't good looking. They're heavy looking. It makes your bike look like a Conestoga wagon.


I'm betting your h-3 has at LEAST 22's! Probably chrome or black!

They aren't good looking, they're GREAT looking! They're not heavy looking, they're heavy, period. 
Here's the thing; they're going to perform phenomenally!
I am a middle-aged father of a teenage daughter & a three year old son. I ride for fitness, whenever I can. I ride alone, & I have no desire to compete. When I reach for my bike its 1-2 hours of me time. With enough gearing my effort can be roughly equivalent to the same amount of time on a light bicycle. The difference will be the distance covered due to the lower speeds attained! Thanks to a heavier, better looking wheel, and a (OMIGOD!) third chainring, I can get the same workout on my local relatively short rides as I'd get putting in more miles on a lighter bicycle at higher speeds. The fantastic looks are just an added benefit!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Look, you found a set of wheels that you can't wait to have. You will be happy and ride your bike with a smile. That's great.

Just don't tell other people who have drastically different priorities than you that they should think like you.

You won't get a better workout. If you put out 200 watts for 1 hour and I put out 200 watts for an hour we will have done the same effort. The distance covered will be different. That's all.

On a more technical note, those wheels are known to be rather flexible so I don't know how great they will ride.

-Eric


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

I basically said that all things being equal, the appearance of aerospokes is desireable to everybody. I think it's the "all things being equal" part that's causing such a ruckus. Pretty funny, actually. This has been a lot of fun.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

nelzbikes said:


> They don't suck. They're heavier. They're the best looking wheels you've ever seen. When I get them on my bike, noone is gonna notice what you're riding. When I get there eventually.


You know, if you look at your wheels riding, you crash. If you look at your wheels with the bike in the garage, you are not riding it.

In the end, how they perform is first.


----------



## BWWpat (Dec 17, 2009)

Different spokes for different folks my friends. Some people prefer a solid reasonable wheel set that fits their application and some people prefer things that fit a certain look. Nothing wrong with either, its his money and he can do what makes him feel confident in his purchase.

What ever gets the OP on his bike the most is the purchase he should make. After giving him information on other wheels we should allow him to make up his own mind and congratulate him on getting something he wants. The more people riding bikes the better it is for every one who enjoys the sport.

-Pat


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

You know, if you look at your wheels riding, you crash. If you look at your wheels with the bike in the garage, you are not riding it.

In the end, how they perform is first

^^ umm.....yeah.......ok.^^


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I prefer these. Look great when I'm in a tuck and blasting down the hills.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I want these:


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Why not at least get the HED H3's. At least those are somewhat performance wheels.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

nelzbikes said:


> I basically said that all things being equal, the appearance of aerospokes is desireable to everybody. I think it's the "all things being equal" part that's causing such a ruckus. Pretty funny, actually. This has been a lot of fun.


Sorry they look ugly as hell to me, you saying we all wanted them is what caused the ruckus.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got one set of Spinergy Rev-X wheels I'll sell you for $400. That's what I sold a set for a few months ago on ebay. Seriously.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Sorry they look ugly as hell to me, you saying we all wanted them is what caused the ruckus.


While you are the first to actually argue my original statement; you're lying. It's already too late. Of course you get it now! Nice try. But you want them.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

nelzbikes said:


> While you are the first to actually argue my original statement; you're lying. It's already too late. Of course you get it now! Nice try. But you want them.


Lets see, ugly as hell, heavy, flexy, not aero at all, not user repairable at all, no thanks I will pass.

I had tri spokes (which is what aero spokes wanted to be ) and got rid of em.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Lets see, ugly as hell, heavy, flexy, not aero at all, not user repairable at all, no thanks I will pass.
> 
> I had tri spokes (which is what aero spokes wanted to be ) and got rid of em.


Behold! There it is! You HAD to qualify you're original statement! 
I'm sorry. Thanks for playing though.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

nelzbikes said:


> Behold! There it is! You HAD to qualify you're original statement!
> I'm sorry. Thanks for playing though.


Wow I had no idea we were dealing with a child, but thanks for playing, enjoy talking to yourself.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> _*Wow I had no idea we were dealing with a child*_, but thanks for playing, enjoy talking to yourself.



That's what I was wondering too.

I say no older than 20 years.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Go knock yourself out.










-


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> That's what I was wondering too.
> 
> I say no older than 20 years.


Uh, you'd be wrong. It's painfully obvious that I've been truthful and honest throughout. About others as well as myself. This thread is what it is because of the strong feelings some have about wheels that they've probably never owned themselves. Not only that. The negative feelings or opinions they have are about the performance characteristics they cannot attest to first-hand. I'm saying they look fantastic! We've all seen them.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

ergott said:


> Go knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm gonna get 'em. Must've taken you awhile to find the ugliest bike with an aerospoke on it. The aerospoke wheel is the best lookig thing in that picture. So how many pics did you look through, truthfully? I say at least 25 pics.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

one.

-


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sheepo said:


> I think we have all been had. This dude is just messing with us.


I hope you are right.

Gawd, I hope you are right.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, we've all unfortunately seen them. Nearly everyone thinks they're awful looking :lol:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

ergott said:


> Go knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that poor bike.

OP, it's a free country. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would do anything other than a 32-spoke cross-three wheel with a box or shallow-V rim for a training wheel. Call me a retro-grouch if you like, but they're dead easy to repair.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

nelzbikes said:


> Uh, you'd be wrong. It's painfully obvious that I've been truthful and honest throughout. About others as well as myself. This thread is what it is because of the strong feelings some have about wheels that they've probably never owned themselves. Not only that. The negative feelings or opinions they have are about the performance characteristics they cannot attest to first-hand. I'm saying they look fantastic! We've all seen them.


Nice attempt at dodging and deflecting. Of course, you totally missed the point.


32and3cross and I were commenting on _*you*_ and _*your*_ response(s) only. No one else.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

cda 455 said:


> Nice attempt at dodging and deflecting. Of course, you totally missed the point.
> 
> 
> 32and3cross and I were commenting on _*you*_ and _*your*_ response(s) only. No one else.


Why all the hostility? Can't we all just get along? I was replying to my age being less than 20! Boy, I wish! I'm surprised this turned out the way it did. I'm having fun with all the back and forth. I get it! I got it! You think I'm childish! Geez, I think you're mad about the whole thing!?!
Really!?!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> please describe this 'propeller' effect in somewhat more aerodynamic terms, will you? i can't help but wonder why no other company uses this design if it is so superior to what they're currently doing...:idea:


The wheel starts moving at high speed and it feels like it's propelling you. Not that it actually is but it feels like it. I don't think that it has any aero advantage outside what it feels like. The design is inferior... not superior. It's unique in it's feel but that's it. Those wheels make even the crappiest entry level wheelsfeel light. Companies don't use it because from a practical perspective, they make no sense. I was just mentioning the "propellor effect" because you do feel it. They still don't make sense, as I mentioned in my previous posting but fixie riders like them for the look. Acceleration sucks and that "propellor effect" really works against you when you're trying to stop. While some of my fixie friends love them, most think they are garbage. You can do a lot better for the money.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

terbennett said:


> The wheel starts moving at high speed and it feels like it's propelling you. Not that it actually is but it feels like it. I don't think that it has any aero advantage outside what it feels like. The design is inferior... not superior. It's unique in it's feel but that's it. Those wheels make even the crappiest entry level wheelsfeel light. Companies don't use it because from a practical perspective, they make no sense. I was just mentioning the "propellor effect" because you do feel it. They still don't make sense, as I mentioned in my previous posting but fixie riders like them for the look. Acceleration sucks and that "propellor effect" really works against you when you're trying to stop. While some of my fixie friends love them, most think they are garbage. You can do a lot better for the money.


I think I would describe it as more of a flywheel or momentum effect. Thanks. 
And thank you all for the input. I already knew most of these things but I really do intend to purchase these wheels in the near future. I will update when i get them. I have Road Bike Action November 1993 with reviews of these wheels and others titled Flying Wings. I think I have a review from Winning also. I'll try to scan those in. This is also indicative of how long I've known about these particular wheels. When I bought a fixed-gear it was because Winning said it was a winter training tool pros use to improve and have a smooth spin.


----------



## Masters40 (Mar 19, 2007)

I had a pair of the tandem specific Aerospoke wheels on my tandem. Yes, they looked cool but they were SUPER heavy, Unbelievably flexy, and extremely unreliable. I had nothing but problems with all three sets (yes, front and rear) that they warranted for me . I had issues mostly with the aluminum rim sliding on the composite material and crappy freehubs. The last set they warranted for me, I didn't use. I sold them.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Masters40 said:


> I had a pair of the tandem specific Aerospoke wheels on my tandem. Yes, they looked cool but they were SUPER heavy, Unbelievably flexy, and extremely unreliable. I had nothing but problems with all three sets (yes, front and rear) that they warranted for me . I had issues mostly with the aluminum rim sliding on the composite material and crappy freehubs. The last set they warranted for me, I didn't use. I sold them.


Putting aside your problems with the wheels, it sounds like aerospoke has an excellent customer service department.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Putting aside your problems with the wheels, it sounds like aerospoke has an excellent customer service department.


What good is excellent customer service when the product sucks.

-


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ergott said:


> What good is excellent customer service when the product sucks.
> 
> -


I think that was meant for sarcasm  .


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Aerospokes look best when they are on:


----------



## tt-01 mamba (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm getting a slightly negative feel about aerospokes from this thread....


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

ergott said:


> What good is excellent customer service when the product sucks.
> 
> -


Dell are the masters of this, I love Dell support, their computers suck ass! 

The Desktops are ok because they sit under the desk and never move, but the notebooks are pathetic. If only Lenovo had the same support as dell. They would be competition to Apple (ugly competition though)


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

nelzbikes said:


> I am a middle-aged father of a teenage daughter & a three year old son.


They let people that like Aerospokes breed???:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

A buddy has Aerospokes on his V frame Cannondale mountain bike. I had to laugh when I saw him on it the other day. He thinks they are the "bees knees"


----------



## ohdee (Nov 9, 2007)

Aerospokes = fugliest wheels, evar.

I'll go ahead and throw the Mad Fiber wheels in for 2nd...


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

ohdee said:


> Aerospokes = fugliest wheels, evar.
> 
> I'll go ahead and throw the Mad Fiber wheels in for 2nd...


Mad Fibers are built for performance, not for looks!

Anywho found this oneline, Bike Snob NYC: Black Monday: The Aerospoke Crisis
Hilarious!


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Those wheels are ugly, 

I like a light thin rim, with spokes (think carbon 101's)


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

nelzbikes said:


> I am a middle-aged father of a teenage daughter & a three year old son. I ride for fitness, whenever I can. I ride alone, & I have no desire to compete. When I reach for my bike its 1-2 hours of me time. With enough gearing my effort can be roughly equivalent to the same amount of time on a light bicycle. The difference will be the distance covered due to the lower speeds attained! Thanks to a heavier, better looking wheel, and a (OMIGOD!) third chainring, *I can get the same workout on my local relatively short rides as I'd get putting in more miles on a lighter bicycle at higher speeds.* The fantastic looks are just an added benefit!


[*bold* added]

Really? Surely you jest. Personally, I find that faster is funner, and I am motivated by fun. You could get the "same workout" with an even shorter, hyper-local ride - on a trainer in your basement.

BTW, I don't care what wheels you buy. Enjoy!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Oh, that poor bike.
> 
> OP, it's a free country. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would do anything other than a 32-spoke cross-three wheel with a box or shallow-V rim for a training wheel. Call me a retro-grouch if you like, but they're dead easy to repair.


+1..... 32, 3X is easily the best out there in terms of all-around performance. Even if you went with a Deep V wheel, they will be lighter than an Aerospoke.


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

Whatever. I have got it all. I want to add aerospokes. They look great.
























































And I just bought a Schwinn Crosscut which I will be sending to the powdercoater shortly. I'm merely stating my opinion about the appearance of the wheels I will buy. It's wuteva. Go Giants!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

nelzbikes said:


> Whatever. I have got it all. I want to add aerospokes. They look great.
> And I just bought a Schwinn Crosscut which I will be sending to the powdercoater shortly. I'm merely stating my opinion about the appearance of the wheels I will buy. It's wuteva. Go Giants!


Except your stating your opinion like an 8 year old saying "My backpack is cooler than yours"


----------



## nelzbikes (Dec 27, 2011)

It's all good buddy. I'm all done. ^


----------



## ohdee (Nov 9, 2007)

nelzbikes said:


> I'm merely stating my opinion about the appearance of the wheels I will buy. It's wuteva. Go Giants!


Pretty sure you merely stated that *everyone* thinks the wheels are hot. You were wrong.

Oh, and go NINERS! :thumbsup:


----------



## kreyszig666 (Jan 6, 2010)

nelzbikes said:


> I'm betting your h-3 has at LEAST 22's! Probably chrome or black!
> 
> They aren't good looking, they're GREAT looking! They're not heavy looking, they're heavy, period.
> Here's the thing; they're going to perform phenomenally!
> I am a middle-aged father of a teenage daughter & a three year old son. I ride for fitness, whenever I can. I ride alone, & I have no desire to compete. When I reach for my bike its 1-2 hours of me time. With enough gearing my effort can be roughly equivalent to the same amount of time on a light bicycle. The difference will be the distance covered due to the lower speeds attained! Thanks to a heavier, better looking wheel, and a (OMIGOD!) third chainring, I can get the same workout on my local relatively short rides as I'd get putting in more miles on a lighter bicycle at higher speeds. The fantastic looks are just an added benefit!


I feel sorry for your children. Their father is an idiot.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



kreyszig666 said:


> I feel sorry for your children. Their father is an idiot.


And that's an infraction added to your account. Next one is a posting vacation.


----------

